

Ask HN: Book club style academic paper discussion forum? - oxffff

Are there any online forums or discussion boards that features a book club style academic paper critic or discussion? The normal reading group meeting in my own lab focus too much on the field we do research in but I figure it would be a good idea to branch out using online resources and see what&#x27;s cool out there
======
vitovito
I don't know about online ones, but there are "Papers We Love" meetups that
are like book clubs for papers outside of your field.

~~~
oxffff
thanks, I will look it up.

------
walterbell
[http://www.citeulike.org](http://www.citeulike.org) may be helpful.

